# Cauny (Landeron 187) Vintage Chronograph



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

OK, first up, I will admit I was very lucky to be on SC the other night when Thomasr posted it up - 5 minutes later and I know I would have missed it! I have been looking for a vintage dress chronograph for a while, so it was meant to be - serendipity! 

Second, Thomas has been absolutely brilliant - prompt communication, speedy and safe posting. You can buy a watch from him with confidence - his photos were excellent and his description spot-on. Thank you, Thomas. :thumbup:

So to the watch...a Cauny Prima gold-plated chronograph running a Landeron 187 movement (basically I believe the same as the 248 but with date).

The 36 - 39 mm case is in very good condition, a few tiny marks and a slight bend to one lug. All this I knew and it is not detrimental in any way. 20mm lug width and it came on a really nice new strap.

The dial is stunning, very light marking near the bezel, otherwise perfect. Applied 12 and batons. Lovely square-cut hands that tell the time at a glance. Sunk subs. Running seconds at 9, chrono 45-minute register at 3 and centre chrono seconds. Nice legible red date at 6. All tachymetre marks look fine, but if anyone can tell me what the red numbers on the inside of the chapter ring are for I'd be grateful.

Timekeeping seems fine and the chrono starts, stops and resets crisply. Does anyone know if you can quickset the date (9 to 1 etc.) on the 187? Also, if you know why the 3, 6 and 9 minute markers on the chrono are especially long I'd love to know.

OK, a couple of quick pics...


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Stop making us all jealous...

There were probably 10 people you beat to buying that!


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

looks good, was it still running when it got to you?


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Indeed it was!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice catch B)


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Nice catch B)


Nice timing! I was on SC when Thomas' sales post flashed up - another 10 mins would ahve been too late.

Must...shut...up...mustn't...gloat...not...nice... :lol:


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

very nice, i used to collect old chrono's years ago (landeron/valjoux/venus) -when i would pick up excellent examples for around Â£50-75 -how times have changed and i wish i'd kept them, thats what happens with most collectors tho 

it used to break my heart that these old chrono movements have no display backs so people can see the workmanship thats gone into the movement.


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

AVO the 3, 6 & 9 markers may relate back to the 'old days' when telephone calls were charged in 3 minute sections.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Stinch said:


> AVO the 3, 6 & 9 markers may relate back to the 'old days' when telephone calls were charged in 3 minute sections.


That's an interesting idea - out of the box thinking - of course, now I remember these...










Thanks for the suggestion! :buba:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Stinch is smack on with the telephone thing and it's to be seen in the Omega's Dynamic Chrono who too make a feature of it....


----------

